# Need some help. Red/Purp rash



## OtterPop (Oct 24, 2006)

Figured I would give this a shot before i go to the docs, last weekend i was at seb inlet wading. I felt a slight sting a little bit back and on the side of my knee cap. 

"Welp looks like a tentacle came off and got me" That day and the next I was fine. I noticed a slight little pink area blah blah. a day later its itchy, after that hell is breaking loose and has been getting pretty bad.

The back of my knee is swollen a good bit, its itchy as hell, and the area has turned into a raised "wrinkled a tad" red and purple blotches. The hell is going on guys? 

I see no line for a tentacle and at best ill try to go to the docs on monday but its been getting worse. I dont know if this is typical for a normal sting out there but yeah.. I havent ever had something like this. (no puss etc by the way, it is the size of a dollar however)


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

OtterPop said:


> Figured I would give this a shot before i go to the docs, last weekend i was at seb inlet wading. I felt a slight sting a little bit back and on the side of my knee cap.
> 
> "Welp looks like a tentacle came off and got me" That day and the next I was fine. I noticed a slight little pink area blah blah. a day later its itchy, after that hell is breaking loose and has been getting pretty bad.
> 
> ...


wait two more weeks and see what happens... go to the doc!!


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

OtterPop said:


> Figured I would give this a shot before i go to the docs, last weekend i was at seb inlet wading. I felt a slight sting a little bit back and on the side of my knee cap.
> 
> "Welp looks like a tentacle came off and got me" That day and the next I was fine. I noticed a slight little pink area blah blah. a day later its itchy, after that hell is breaking loose and has been getting pretty bad.
> 
> ...


I'd just wait until the puss and scabbing start! Then loss of limb.....then go to the doc!


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

well i go to the beach alot and when i am swimming or wading for the fish i dont feel that much till i get out of the water. its a burning pain so i think its these little bastards called jellyfish. they let go of there tentacles and let them disperse when they are in the waves. to treat these stings, you only need a butter knife and some shaving cream. rub the shaving cream around the infected part and take the knife and scrape away the cream with the dull side of the blade. dont go to the doc quite yet because that usually results in a big bill.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

OtterPop said:


> Figured I would give this a shot before i go to the docs, last weekend i was at seb inlet wading. I felt a slight sting a little bit back and on the side of my knee cap.
> 
> "Welp looks like a tentacle came off and got me" That day and the next I was fine. I noticed a slight little pink area blah blah. a day later its itchy, after that hell is breaking loose and has been getting pretty bad.
> 
> ...


So it happened last weekend and is not getting better? Yeah I would be heading to a doc today.


----------



## pierjunky (Dec 7, 2008)

Its probably a jellyfish sting. I was at sebastian this friday and they were everywhere! Dunno how to treat it tho...


----------



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

it seems to be some reaction to Jelly fish sting. It could get worse before getting better. Whether you want to see doc or not depends on if you want to take a chance or not. If you decide to go, you will go right now to ER if you don't have insurance but go tomorrow if you do. If I was that the doc you see, I will cover you with antibiotics even you don't have any pus by then or will not even have in the future. The last thing any doc wants in this country is one in million chance of miss.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Get to the freakin doc already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## glp (Mar 13, 2009)

Agree with those suggesting you see the doc. 
For jellyfish stings, everyone who fishes saltwater should keep a jug of vinegar in their car. It neutralizes the sting and is what emergency rooms reportedly use.
My doctor yak fishes the flats and cautions about bacterial infections that can occur from fishing any body of saltwater and recommends keeping Betadine solution on hand to treat wounds from fish, hooks, etc.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

> RuddeDogg Get to the freakin doc already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*EXACTLY !! *




> glp : My doctor yak fishes the flats and cautions about bacterial infections that can occur from fishing any body of saltwater and recommends keeping Betadine solution on hand to treat wounds from fish, hooks, etc.


The Betadine solution is a good thing to have in any fishing first aid kit ( reccommended by hospitals/ used as post-surgical topical bacteriacide). It makes just good common sense given all the polutants (human, animal, chemical, bacterial) that are now found in the waterways.

Fishwander


----------



## MarkDido (Jul 6, 2003)

Keep a little container of Adolf's Meat Tenderizer with you.

The enzymes in the meat tenderizer will neutralize those nasty little stinging nematocysts.

I used to snorkle and dive on Guam and this method was always pretty effective,


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

So OtterPop .... whats the word ?

Do you have a medical report ? Its been a week already .. 

Fishwander


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

Hey all, I called OtterPop and left him a mesage asking what was going on with him. He responded saying he was going back to the doctors yesterday. He still doesnt know what the heck hit him but said he has pics and will update soon.


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

Jeezze ! I hope it wasn't Listeria

Thanks for the update Sand Dollar 
Fishwander


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

Fishwander said:


> Jeezze ! I hope it wasn't Listeria
> 
> Thanks for the update Sand Dollar
> Fishwander


No problem


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

he could have been infected, or he could be allergic to the sting if it was a sting


----------

